# Old Case Tractor help and advice needed



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi this Tractor is in a paddock behind an old church in Country Victoria, Australia.
It is about 9 miles from my property and I was wondering;
1. what model it is? and;
2. should I pick it up to restore it?


It is a 4 Cylinder and could run on petrol (gas to you guys) or Kerosene. (paraffin?)

She who must be obeyed reckons I should pick it up but I don't know.

what do you guys reckon


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

What you have found is a 1944 Case LA. If you bring it home you have to promise to keep working at it, until it looks like this one! LOL Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> What you have found is a 1944 Case LA. If you bring it home you have to promise to keep working at it, until it looks like this one! LOL Bye


It's not too far away from the one in the picture!! Oh you mean the bright red one with the flags on it?:lmao:
It looks magic, I might just do it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Go for it!  Would look real good all painted up, just as a lawn ornament. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like most of the sheet metal is there too! Lot of work, but I bet you are up for the task. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's cool alright. What's the price? What's the flinch factor?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know what they will ask! But I would shy away at $500.00 any more and I would find it hard to justify to the boss.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup! I understand there! Well get in there and ask then!:lmao:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Owner says he wants a gorilla but that's way too much to pay, i told him my top price would be $500 and gave him my number, he has been approached by others but he reckons he will hold on to it. I told him, $500 in his hand is better than a tractor he can't use!
I will expect a phone call


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If the guy had any use for it or thought anything about it, the tractor wouldn't be sitting there in that shape! $500.00 is more then I would have offered, the guy is nuts NOT to sell it to you. For $500.00 he should deliver it to you. Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

farmertim said:


> Owner says he wants a gorilla but that's way too much to pay, i told him my top price would be $500 and gave him my number, he has been approached by others but he reckons he will hold on to it. I told him, $500 in his hand is better than a tractor he can't use!
> I will expect a phone call



He will come around..


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

You need to talk to his wife and then he will deliver it.:lmao:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Great Idea Rick, I will talk her around, far be it for me to judge, but when I went to inquire he was just sitting in the yard while she was cleaning up after the floods we had just recently, he was not the fittest individual and she might just be persuaded that it would tidy the place up some more!! She might even ask me to load him on the trailer too:lmao:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

If you got lots of money go for it. I myself would pass on it. Even if the tractor is free you will hae tons of money into it.
caseman-d


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Thnks caseman-d, I have been slowly coming around to that conclusion on my own and you might just have cemented that for me, I haven't heard from him yet and I think that for the money I could get more bits for my existing machinery.
Cheers,
:aussie:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

looking at the picture it looks like he must of added a car radiator to the tractor. He has made some red neck repairs to the cooling system.
caseman-d


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah well I think your about on the mark with this guy. we have them here too, ******** that is but we don't call them that, they get called "bogans" for some unknown reason.


----------

